# Early Gift for EVERYONE



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy (early) Halloween


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty dang cool! You know me and Lycanthropes...Love those Werewolves!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I did a few other things that may interest you... ^^










I did that for my new art site ^^.... Pretty cool

I started to like werewolves recently. 

Well actually I always did but the vampire got in the way. XD


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That is pretty good. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you!

Welcomes!


----------

